# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  moeheid na sport activiteit

## kungfuboy

Hola!

Ik heb vroeger altijd vrij fanatiek gesport (hockey). Maar inmiddels al weer zon 8 jaar gestopt. Ik heb wel
een hond waar ik die periode 4 x per dag een eind mee ging wandelen. Maar echt sporten/fitness heb
ik niet gedaan. Nu ben ik 2 maanden geleden begonnen met kung fu. Vrij intensief: 3 dagen in de week 3 uur per dag
met een trainer. En de overige 4 dagen, 2 uur per dag voor mezelf. Veel techniek, maar er zitten zeker
ook kracht oefeningen bij. 

Nu ben sinds ik begonnen ben met trainen overdag (de trainingen zijn savonds) ontzettend moe. Het begint eigenlijk direct
al bij het opstaan. Alsof ik de vorige dag een marrathon heb gelopen. Moeheid hou de hele dag aan. Tot ik weer
met trainen begin, en dan merk ik het niet meer zo. Nu heb ik een keer door omstandigheden 3 dagen niet kunnen
trainen, en de moeheid was direct een stuk minder.

Nu is mijn vraag: moet ik gewoon ergens doorheen. Zal mijn lichaam naar verloop sterker worden en aan deze
inspanningen wennen, en zo doende overdag niet meer zo veel terug slag vertonen. Of put ik mijn lichaam nu
te veel uit, en zal ik ook dagen rust moeten nemen?

Alvast bedankt voor de tips!  :Smile:

----------


## Wendy

Het lijkt mij dat je het sporten mag opbouwen. Daarnaast heb ik altijd geleerd dat je beter om de dag aan krachttraining kan doen, om je spieren te laten rusten. Dan geef je ze de ruimte om vervolgens weer sterker te worden. Al weet ik natuurlijk dat topsporters wel elke dag trainen, maar zoals ik bij jou lees, ben je na een hele tijd intensief weer begonnen. Daarom denk ik dat je beter kan opbouwen en wellicht kun je dan wel elke dag.

----------

